# How to claim Partner Skills 5 points



## yoland (May 1, 2013)

*Partner skill qualifications*

Dear all,

I would to apply for the 189 visa, but I only have 55 points, and would like to use my partner skills.

I have been assessed by ACS, but I don't really know how I could proceed to assess her skills, she has a Master's degree in Finances from France, with two years of experience, but not in the domain she had studied at School.

On the immigration website I have read "a suitable skills assessment in a nominated occupation on the same Skilled Occupation List used for your application". What does that means please?

Thanks for your help and advice.

Cheers,


----------



## mady123 (Apr 20, 2013)

yoland said:


> Dear all,
> 
> On the immigration website I have read "a suitable skills assessment in a nominated occupation on the same Skilled Occupation List used for your application". What does that means please?
> 
> ...


in order to claim 5 points for partner skills, you will need nominate her occupation from the same Skilled occupation list that you used for your nomination & assess your partner qualification from a relevant assessing authority.


----------



## rabindra (May 17, 2012)

*Partner Skill point*

HI ALL,
Can anybody suggest about partner Skills' 5 points specifically for nurse as dependent(secondary)applicant. 

Say for instance if my partner is in overseas(not in Australia) working as nurse. To gain 5 points from her (Primary applicant is myself) :

1. How much ielts score she requires?
2. I know she has to do skill assessment. But does it require ielts score of 7 each band? I know to register as nurse in AU requires 7 each band. So does it apply to skill assessment as well?
3. Does she require work experience such as minimum of 1 year or?

Any valuable thoughts will be much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi rabindra, 

per *DIAC requirements* she must demonstrate _competent_ English, for example by getting 6+ in all bands of the IELTS test. She also needs a positive skills assessment (for an occupation on the same skills list as you) and must fulfill the age (<50) requirement. There is not requirement that she must have any work experience from DIAC's side. You can find all the information on the SkillSelect 189 - Points page under "Other Factors - Partner Skills". 

But in addition, you'll have to go through the criteria of her *skills assessing authority* to find out if they require a higher score for positive assessment. According to the ANMAC FAQ, section on "Do I need to do an English language test as part of my migration skills assessment?" she'll need to pass an _Academic_ IELTS test with a score of 7+ OR the Occupational English Test (OET) for nurses with a B pass or higher in all sections. There are different application options (Student, enrolled nurse, registered nurse, midwife) - check their requirements regarding work experience. 

Good luck, 
Monika


----------



## rabindra (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Monica. It looks like she needs to score 7 band in ielts (academic) test for skill assessment purpose only, registering as nurse is another process.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Dear expats,

i was wondering how we can claim partner skill 5 points for migration to oz.. here below my questions please reply if you guys know the answers

1 . Do i Need to do the skill assessment for the partner and what should be the ielts score?

2. when i required the skill assessment / ielts results of partner ?is it when i submitting EOI or when i applying visa?

3 what are basic requirement for the Partner Skills points to be claimed 

thanks guys this forum is a treasure for me! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

when we are required Partner skill assessments and ielts results? during the EOI or when applying visa?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

EOI as well


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

thanks , that means she needs to have Skill assement and Ielts when i submit my EOI ?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

yes. thats where your points are calculated and so u need it before hand


----------



## kkhari1107 (Jul 13, 2013)

mady123 said:


> in order to claim 5 points for partner skills, you will need nominate her occupation from the same Skilled occupation list that you used for your nomination & assess your partner qualification from a relevant assessing authority.


Is that, we need to apply to assess her skills with ACS and get it ready before we submit the EOI or can we submit the EOI now and the partner skills to be assessed before invitation.


----------



## gotstamped (Nov 27, 2013)

hi guys,

a few questions:
- i plan to claim partner points for my wife.
- she has IELTS 7 and above in all bands
- she has a suitable result from ACS as an ICT Business Analyst.

my question is: the occupation ceiling for ICT business analyst has already been reached. so, can we still claim 5 points for partner skills?

thanks


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

Guys 

One more query , my wife is from non-IT background by qualification but she is got 8 years experience in IT , I tried to do her ACS assessment under skilselect 2631 but it was unsuccessful but assessor suggested if you can submit the application RLP under 2632	ICT Support and Test Engineers then assessment can be done .

My query can i claim for 5 points as partner points if i process RLP for my wife also i bit confused because 2632 is not listed in SOL . please suggest .


----------



## bethel_pune (May 1, 2014)

Hi Monika
Considering your an RN, pls forgive if I am wrong. Hoping you could help on below
I am a RN from India, registered in Australia and applied for Modified Assessment for 189 with ANMAC.
Had a query regarding Professional references once invited for 189.

Once Invited do you need to upload your reference again for CO to review or just the LOD from ANMAC should suffice??
As far as my understanding Skill assessment LOD will have my experience assessed has I have already submitted the required format while applying to ANMAC for gaining extra points for migration.
My problem is I have some how managed to get references from concerned managers as I have worked in 4 different hospitals back in India over the period of 4 years and and few of them seems to be too busy to right down a reference. I hope I wouldnt need the reference again for the purpose of CO reviews. Your reply will be greatly appreciated.
Thank you.\
Regards
Blessy


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Blessy, 

you should upload scans of all the documents that you submitted to ANMAC in the eVisa system. Why? The case officer usually follows the opinion of the assessing authorities but they perform their own work experience assessment. Don't you have scans of the documents? If not, you'll have to get them again. The CO will definitely want to see *reference letters* for all work periods for which you claim points. In addition, you need to submit evidence of your *salary* (e.g. pay slips, bank statements or tax return documents). 

Source: DIBP Booklet 6 on page 21.


----------



## bethel_pune (May 1, 2014)

*Anmac pr*



espresso said:


> Hi Blessy,
> 
> you should upload scans of all the documents that you submitted to ANMAC in the eVisa system. Why? The case officer usually follows the opinion of the assessing authorities but they perform their own work experience assessment. Don't you have scans of the documents? If not, you'll have to get them again. The CO will definitely want to see *reference letters* for all work periods for which you claim points. In addition, you need to submit evidence of your *salary* (e.g. pay slips, bank statements or tax return documents).
> 
> Source: DIBP Booklet 6 on page 21.


Hi 

Thank you for your prompt reply.
I do have photos copies of submitted Professional Reference to ANMAC but in Black and White and have got them attested as True Copy from Advocate.
Apart from that I do have Experience Letters in original from all the hospitals which you normally get when you resign from an organisation, but they are not as per prescribed ANMAC PR format.
Will they do.
Or do I again need to get the reference.
Also I think I will manage to get the Payslip/Bank statement from the concerned banks.
Await your reply.
Thanks
Blessy.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Blessy, 

in that case, I'd submit the same (black-and-white) reference letters that you submitted to ANMAC.


----------



## bethel_pune (May 1, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi Blessy,
> 
> in that case, I'd submit the same (black-and-white) reference letters that you submitted to ANMAC.


Thats Great, such a relief 
Thanks a lot. 
Blessy.:clap2:


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi,
I have got positive skill assessment for both me and my wife.
During assessment they counted less than 4 years for me and my wife (Both for Job code of Software Engineer). We both have around 7+ experience.
To claim atleast 15 points, we need 5+ experience in assessment. I am planning to review the assessment, and it costs $395. I will do it for either me or my wife.

Now to claim 5 points for partner skill, how many minimum years of experience are needed , or just a basic assessment is fine?

Thanks,
N


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

Could any one please advise on following:

We are planning to apply for 189
already have ACS skill assessment +ve for both main applicant and spouse. 

While lodging visa is employment reference letter , payslips..etc are required for spouse also. Or only ACS outcome and IELTS TRF is sufficient for spouse.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2014)

remya2013 said:


> Could any one please advise on following:
> 
> We are planning to apply for 189
> already have ACS skill assessment +ve for both main applicant and spouse.
> ...


hey remya,

Was your application successful? Were ACS outcome and IELTS enogh? Did you need any additional documents?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2014)

hey remya,

Was your application successful? Were ACS outcome and IELTS enogh? Did you need any additional documents?


----------



## Nisha Narasimhan (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi,

need help. i have 55 points (no points from ielts), i have done my husband's ACS and ielts. i tried applying EOI with partner points, however my total point score in the last submit page was showing only 55 points. 
why wasn't my husband points getting added or when would that get added.
can i still go ahead and submit EOI with 55 + 5 (assuming would be considered while giving me invite)

please advise.


----------



## kamave (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi all,
I’m planning to include myself as a co applicant with my husband to claim 5 points. I got Masters degree in Computer Science Engineering a year ago, but hasn’t had any work experience yet. Wondering can my skills be positively assessed for one of the relevant ANZSCO codes without any experience?

Thanks!


----------



## shumi098 (Dec 26, 2014)

My partner, he assessed his job assessment 3 years before so now it expire 2 years validity. If I apply now, can I get 5 points in Partner skill qualifications without doing reassessment?


----------



## ~Sparkplug~ (Mar 6, 2015)

sanjeewa said:


> Dear expats,
> 
> i was wondering how we can claim partner skill 5 points for migration to oz.. here below my questions please reply if you guys know the answers
> 
> ...


Yes you partner should have the skill assessment, IELTS score of minimum 6.0 in each(R, W, S, L)

You must provide evidence that your partner meets the requirements. This evidence must be:
1. documents that prove your partner is 50 years of age or younger
2. documents that prove your partner has at least competent English
3. a positive skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your partner’s nominated occupation (your partner’s nominated occupation must be on the same Skilled Occupation List as your nominated occupation).

All of this should be done before submitting EOI.

Hope this helps you.


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

Nisha Narasimhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> need help. i have 55 points (no points from ielts), i have done my husband's ACS and ielts. i tried applying EOI with partner points, however my total point score in the last submit page was showing only 55 points.
> why wasn't my husband points getting added or when would that get added.
> ...


There is a section in EOI which asks if you would like to claim partner points. Select yes and it will ask for your partner's skills assessment and IELTS score details. 

Once you do this your partner points will be calculated and the correct points figure will appear at the end of your application.


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

~Sparkplug~ said:


> Yes you partner should have the skill assessment, IELTS score of minimum 6.0 in each(R, W, S, L)
> 
> You must provide evidence that your partner meets the requirements. This evidence must be:
> 1. documents that prove your partner is 50 years of age or younger
> ...


Hi Sparkplug, 

Thanks for the valuable reply, a quick query, being primary applicant, I have positive assessment from ACS under ICT Business Analyst, now for claiming my partner's 5 pts, can I assess her from ACS based on her qualification degree only ? but not on the basis of her professional qualification ?
thanks in advance


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

Furqan said:


> Hi Sparkplug,
> 
> Thanks for the valuable reply, a quick query, being primary applicant, I have positive assessment from ACS under ICT Business Analyst, now for claiming my partner's 5 pts, can I assess her from ACS based on her qualification degree only ? but not on the basis of her professional qualification ?
> thanks in advance



Dear All,

Anyone please clarify my question :
"I am having a total of 55 points at the moment.

to Get my wife's 5 points to make up 60 points? she should get a minimum of 6 in all IELTS bands is a must or she being not a primary applicant may get assessment from ACS(as she is a soft. engr. with 4+ years experience) before lodging the EOI?

Please clarify..Thanks,


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi,
I claimed 5 partner skill points. His occupation is ICT business analyst, of which the ceiling has been reached. Does the occupation ceiling apply for secondary applicants? Thank you.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

ultimate.01 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Anyone please clarify my question :
> "I am having a total of 55 points at the moment.
> ...


6 in each

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi,
I claimed 5 partner skill points. His occupation is ICT business analyst, of which the ceiling has been reached. Does the occupation ceiling apply for secondary applicants? Thank you.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Laxie said:


> Hi,
> I claimed 5 partner skill points. His occupation is ICT business analyst, of which the ceiling has been reached. Does the occupation ceiling apply for secondary applicants? Thank you.


No. Neither the ceiling nor (in case of a CSOL occupation) partners occupation sponsorship being open/ closed applies. The only requirements from partner are: age, certified as skilled in an occupation on the same list (irrespective of ceiling/ sponsorship), and English (6+ in all components).


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

Dears,

Please reply me on my below issues:

1. My Spouse is ICT professional , Do i need her IELTS score prior to assessment procedure?
as i was wondering that Australia computer Society are not requiring IELTs score but i guess she needs Competent (IELTS 6.0 in each band later on while submitting my EOI as prime applicant)?

2.I ended my Bachelor Engineering degree on July2007 so by 1St july 2015 i will have 8 year of work experience in my relevant skills and its under SOL as welll so do Engineers Aust. recognize my 8 YEAR experience ( as i got confused my you line 8 year of relevant work in last 10 years of work? as i have been associated purely in my relevant Job right after my degree completion for last 8 years which will be completed by this July (1-july-2015)


Please help me out. Thanks a lot for your co-operation!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ultimate.01 said:


> Dears,
> 
> Please reply me on my below issues:
> 
> ...


1. It seems you are planning to claim 5 partner points. In that case, apart from her assessment, you will need her to score 6+ in each IELTS band. But, not yet. You can go ahead with her assessment and then start to work on IELTS. IELTS is not a requirement for ACS assessment.

2. From what I know, EA does not deduct any experience (like ACS does). So, if your full time employment was from July-2007, you should be able to claim points for 8 years in Aug-2015. You just enter your employment periods in the EOI system and it will calculate the points accordingly. What they mean by 8 in last 10 is that your 8 years of work experience should be from work performed in the last 10 years (i.e. after July-2005 onwards), which indeed is the case with you.


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

thanks a lot for you kind reply!

Please one last thing : 

EOI should be then logged by me on June30th,2015 in order to get my 8 years exp. points countable from EA? as i started my work from June30th but 1st July2007 i got my Course completion from University

Thanks ,,,,


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

As long as you are eligible to submit an EOI (i.e. have minimum 60 points), you should do it at the first opportunity and not wait. When the time comes, provided that you have given the right information in the EOI (for instance, left the To-Date field blank for your current ongoing employment), the day when you reach 8 years of experience, EOI system will automatically bump up your points and place you right in front of the queue/ waiting list.


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks Keeda!

It means that i should proceed for EOI and put 8 years of experience even tough it will a month before my professional 8 years...? As you said that they will not consider 8 years and put my case in queue until 8 years get completed in system......also in that case i will not secure the points and reach to the target 60 points that how it will work ..please clarify


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ultimate.01 said:


> Thanks Keeda!
> 
> It means that i should proceed for EOI and put 8 years of experience even tough it will a month before my professional 8 years...? As you said that they will not consider 8 years and put my case in queue until 8 years get completed in system......also in that case i will not secure the points and reach to the target 60 points that how it will work ..please clarify


No. In the EOI there is no provision to put in number of years. You input data in the EOI exactly as given in your assessment outcome (job title, From-Date, To-Date). What I meant is that for the last/ latest/ current employment you leave the To-Date field blank when entering data in the EOI. That would make sure that the EOI calculates your points as per your current experience (4.10 months) and if this EOI does not result in an invite in 2 months' time, then the system will automatically (after 2 months) make your skilled experience as 5 years and award you the additional points accordingly thus giving you an instant invite in the next upcoming round (due to increased points).

Since you have your IELTS and assessment results, I suggest you go ahead and start filing the EOI. You will get a better picture as you navigate the EOI system. Do take time to read the help-topics therein (by clicking the "?" icons wherever provided).


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

But in my case its actually 55 points currently and 60 would only be when i reach 8 years time i.e July 2015 and for that i am afraid that for 189 visa they might change something more inorder to get into PR more difficultly ;(
because now if i start EOI they will consider my less than 8 yrs and if supposedly they calculate 5 years then it would mean that i will have 55 points meaning i m not eligible right?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ultimate.01 said:


> But in my case its actually 55 points currently and 60 would only be when i reach 8 years time i.e July 2015 and for that i am afraid that for 189 visa they might change something more inorder to get into PR more difficultly ;(
> because now if i start EOI they will consider my less than 8 yrs and if supposedly they calculate 5 years then it would mean that i will have 55 points meaning i m not eligible right?


Right. But at least you can start filing it and reach till Stage 12 and have it saved there. Not having 60 points would mean you will not see the "Submit" button at all. But as soon as your experience turns 8 years, you would see the revised points at Stage 12, and the "Submit" button would come up.


----------



## usmann.alii (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi there,

I am planning to apply for the skills assessment at Engineers Australia online portal. Please someone answer for my queries:

In the online manual, it has been written that : 

_*Relevant Skilled Employment (CDR Application Only)*
You are required to provide evidences of employment for each period of Employment of 12 months or more, or if a period of employment is used as the basis for a career episode.
_

and then, it states that:

_*Relevant Skilled Employment*_
_If you request a Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment please fill out the following form with the requested details and documents. Please refer to the MSA Booklet for further information._

My query:

Do I have to upload my experience certificates in both places? or I just have to submit my employment documents in the later one?

Thanks in advance


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

Sorry to dig up the thread, but I am quite confused about claiming the 5-points partner skill on EOI, would really appreciate if someone with the knowledge could help me out:

My wife has received positive assessment outcome from ACS on 16 June (ANZSCO code on the same SOL as I am). She is 26 years (satisfy the age requirement). However, she missed 0.5 in just 1 IELTS section the last time she took it (need 6 all band for "Competent" English). She will attend 3 consecutive IELTS tests on 27/6, 4/7, 11/7 and is confident that she will get 6 all band.

As a main applicant, I have satisfied all requirement to submit EOI (age, skill assessment, proficient english). Should I lodge EOI now (55+5 partner skill, visa 189) or wait until after she receive results for the IELTS test? As invitations are sent only once a month from July 2015, I am afraid that we have to wait longer if we apply for EOI after we know the results of her IELTS test?

On DIBP website, it says "You can receive five points if, *when you are invited to apply for this visa*, your partner provides evidence that they ...". Does it mean her IELTS test score have to be dated before submitting EOI or it can be dated some time after submitting EOI and before receiving invitation to lodge for visa? Example: EOI submited on 25 June, IELTS score dated July, Invitation received in August.


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

hungvn89 said:


> Sorry to dig up the thread, but I am quite confused about claiming the 5-points partner skill on EOI, would really appreciate if someone with the knowledge could help me out:
> 
> My wife has received positive assessment outcome from ACS on 16 June (ANZSCO code on the same SOL as I am). She is 26 years (satisfy the age requirement). However, she missed 0.5 in just 1 IELTS section the last time she took it (need 6 all band for "Competent" English). She will attend 3 consecutive IELTS tests on 27/6, 4/7, 11/7 and is confident that she will get 6 all band.
> 
> ...


You should wait for IELTS result before filling EOI.. If you complete EOI before result, you're claiming something that hasn't yet happened.


----------



## JammeeCA (Jul 12, 2015)

*Barrister and Solicitor - Legal Careers*

Hello all,
I am planning to claim the Partner Skills Points, however am having a hard time finding reliable information about legal careers (my partner's profession).
As far as I understood, MAIN applicants who what to apply for legal careers need to validate their license in Australia (meaning: becoming an Australian lawyer) what takes a lot of time (years).
Is it the same to claim the Partner Skill Points?
Thanks for the support!


----------



## meetak (Mar 14, 2016)

Laxie said:


> Hi,
> I claimed 5 partner skill points. His occupation is ICT business analyst, of which the ceiling has been reached. Does the occupation ceiling apply for secondary applicants? Thank you.


Dear laxie,

Can you Please confirm what all documents did you provide to DIBP for your Partner Skills points. Did you provide employmant proofs of your partner while lodging visa? Please help as i am in the same boat.


----------



## nad6300 (Dec 14, 2015)

*Dentist partner`s point*

I`m planning to claim my wife`s skill assessment point to claim partners skill points,My wife is a dentist and she got her initial skill assessment completed but part 1 and part 2 exam yet to be done under ADC.
I need to know whether she need to complete whole three parts of ADC exam to claim that points or can I claim only with initial assessment.


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Initial assessment is sufficient to claim that 5 points.. along with that IELTS general or PTE is also required...IELTS 6 in all section.. 



nad6300 said:


> I`m planning to claim my wife`s skill assessment point to claim partners skill points,My wife is a dentist and she got her initial skill assessment completed but part 1 and part 2 exam yet to be done under ADC.
> I need to know whether she need to complete whole three parts of ADC exam to claim that points or can I claim only with initial assessment.


----------



## Mody30 (Sep 18, 2016)

I wanna ask about the partner points.

Does my partner need the experience to be qualified or just the degree ? 

To elaborate : my partner has the accounting degree but without any experience.
Can I get the partner points for that or no ?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Mody30 said:


> I wanna ask about the partner points.
> 
> Does my partner need the experience to be qualified or just the degree ?
> 
> ...


You'd need to check the skills assessor's requirements for a positive skills assessment since that's what your partner needs to obtain.


----------



## Mody30 (Sep 18, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> You'd need to check the skills assessor's requirements for a positive skills assessment since that's what your partner needs to obtain.


they mentioned that :


> To receive a positive result for your chosen Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO) code, you will need:
> 
> a qualification that is assessed by CPA Australia as equivalent to at least an Australian Bachelor degree
> to have successfully studied all mandatory competency areas that are relevant to your chosen ANZSCO code
> to have met the English proficiency requirement


all of these needs are available but without experience, So can claim the 5 partner point. Am I right ?


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

I had applied EOI on feb,2016 as software engineer. Now my wife who is a nurse competency has been assessed and has been invited for a bridging course. So can i claim an extra 5 points through her as she has also passed IELTS with 7 in each module.


----------



## omarqureshi86 (Feb 25, 2017)

Guy,
I have done my degree in Computer science and assessed by ACS, i want to claim my partner point and she has done Master in International Relations, but have no work experience.

she has already done IELTS 6 + each module and age is about 28 years
how can i claim her points?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

omarqureshi86 said:


> Guy,
> I have done my degree in Computer science and assessed by ACS, i want to claim my partner point and she has done Master in International Relations, but have no work experience.
> 
> she has already done IELTS 6 + each module and age is about 28 years
> how can i claim her points?


She needs to obtain a positive skills assessment for an occupation on the same occupation list as yours (i.e. if your occupation is on SOL, then hers must be as well). I'm not familiar with many of the occupation requirements, but I don't know of any that she'd pass with that qualification and no work experience.


----------



## Arif12 (Feb 28, 2017)

mady123 said:


> in order to claim 5 points for partner skills, you will need nominate her occupation from the same Skilled occupation list that you used for your nomination & assess your partner qualification from a relevant assessing authority.


i would also like to know this partner points claim


----------



## omarqureshi86 (Feb 25, 2017)

i don`t know where to get the correct code for Master of International Relations


----------



## anurag_aus (Feb 21, 2017)

*Need help in claiming 5 points for partner skills.*

Hi All,

I have done my degree in Computer science and planning to get assessed by ACS for software engineer. I want to claim my partner point and she has done MBA in Finance and got 4 years of experience. I am planning to get her assessed for Accountant (General).

Please tell me if I will be able to claim 5 point for partner skills ??


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

anurag_aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have done my degree in Computer science and planning to get assessed by ACS for software engineer. I want to claim my partner point and she has done MBA in Finance and got 4 years of experience. I am planning to get her assessed for Accountant (General).
> 
> Please tell me if I will be able to claim 5 point for partner skills ??


yes


----------



## Maggi23 (Mar 9, 2017)

*Partner points*



AM said:


> yes. thats where your points are calculated and so u need it before hand[/QUO
> 
> I have 60 points but have not claimed for my partner.
> 
> ...


----------



## knell (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi, mh partners skill been assessed as Engineering Technologist, and she obtained score of 6 in each band at ielts. But my only concern is, can I add her in my eoi to claim 5 point; since, as of 15th March Invitation round Engineering Technologist reached It's ceiling. Does it has impact on partners nomination, cause as a main applicant, my degree been assessed as Electrical Engineer and it's much below the ceiling.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

knell said:


> Hi, mh partners skill been assessed as Engineering Technologist, and she obtained score of 6 in each band at ielts. But my only concern is, can I add her in my eoi to claim 5 point; since, as of 15th March Invitation round Engineering Technologist reached It's ceiling. Does it has impact on partners nomination, cause as a main applicant, my degree been assessed as Electrical Engineer and it's much below the ceiling.


Since your occupation has not hit the ceiling, adding spouse from an ocupation that has hit a ceiling doesnt matter at all. Go ahead and add her in your EOI


----------



## sai.auzie5 (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi,
I am in the process of gathering all the documents required once i get the invite. My wife is an Engineering Graduate from JNTU Hyderabad. But nowhere in the certificate have they mentioned the medium of instruction. Could you please tell me if there is any particular format for the same? 
Also please tell me how can I get that document?


Regards,
Sai
----------------
Age - 25
PTE -10
Education -15
Experience -15
Total - 65 Points - 189, 70 Points - 190
Date of EOI - March 22nd 2017.

Occupation -261313 Software Engineer


----------



## sai.auzie5 (Feb 12, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> Since your occupation has not hit the ceiling, adding spouse from an ocupation that has hit a ceiling doesnt matter at all. Go ahead and add her in your EOI


Congratulations!!
I have submitted my EOI on March 22 2017 for both 189 and 190(NSW). Could you please provide the list of all the documents required to upload once i get the invite.

Also i need the format for medium of instruction certificate from the University.

Regards,
Sai..


----------



## ankur_gam_22 (Apr 10, 2017)

Can some one please confirm me how much marks required in PTE-Academics for spouse to claim 5 points.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

ankur_gam_22 said:


> Can some one please confirm me how much marks required in PTE-Academics for spouse to claim 5 points.


50 each


----------



## ankur_gam_22 (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks, But I came to know 5 in each ILETS i.e equivalent to 35+ in PTE is required. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

ankur_gam_22 said:


> Thanks, But I came to know 5 in each ILETS i.e equivalent to 35+ in PTE is required. Please correct me if I am wrong.


For partner skill you need 6 in ielts


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sai.auzie5 said:


> Hi,
> I am in the process of gathering all the documents required once i get the invite. My wife is an Engineering Graduate from JNTU Hyderabad. But nowhere in the certificate have they mentioned the medium of instruction. Could you please tell me if there is any particular format for the same?
> Also please tell me how can I get that document?
> 
> ...


*sample letter from college to satisfy functional English requirement*


----------



## ankur_gam_22 (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks and how much marks in PTE required for dependent in case no marks claimed for spouse.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ankur_gam_22 said:


> Thanks and how much marks in PTE required for dependent in case no marks claimed for spouse.


*How can I prove I have functional English?*


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi Experts,

I have a query, Actually I want to claim 5 points from my partner's skill. I understand that we both need to be on same skill list to claim these points. So, my query is that my occupation is on both skill lists *(Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List and Short-term Skilled Occupation List )*, However my spouse’s occupation is only in *Short-term Skilled Occupation List*. So, technically we are both on same list which is - *Short-term Skilled Occupation List*.

But since I want to apply for subclass 189 Visa, is it okay to claim my partner’s point from an occupation which is ONLY in *Short-term Skilled Occupation List*?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

ksachin said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have a query, Actually I want to claim 5 points from my partner's skill. I understand that we both need to be on same skill list to claim these points. So, my query is that my occupation is on both skill lists *(Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List and Short-term Skilled Occupation List )*, However my spouse’s occupation is only in *Short-term Skilled Occupation List*. So, technically we are both on same list which is - *Short-term Skilled Occupation List*.
> 
> But since I want to apply for subclass 189 Visa, is it okay to claim my partner’s point from an occupation which is ONLY in *Short-term Skilled Occupation List*?


To apply for a 189 visa, your partner's occupation must also be on the MLTSSL.


----------



## P&C (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

My wife just received positive skills assessment from ACS. To claim the partner point, do I need to provide her work proof to DIBP? And if I provide it, will DIBP do work verification for my wife's work experience?

Please give any advice..

Cheers


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

P&C said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My wife just received positive skills assessment from ACS. To claim the partner point, do I need to provide her work proof to DIBP? And if I provide it, will DIBP do work verification for my wife's work experience?
> 
> ...


Logical answer is Yes as you are claiming points for her work exp

Fill form 80 , form 1221 for both and upload the required employment proofs, tax proofs, salary slips etc for both during VISA lodge


----------



## soumick (Aug 28, 2017)

*Want to claim partner 5 point for 189*

Hi,
I want to claim partner 5 point for my visa 189. She is having 4 years of experience as software engineer and graduated with B.Tech in Electronics and Communication engineering from India.

her experience and qualification, are they enough for ACS skill assessment?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

soumick said:


> Hi,
> I want to claim partner 5 point for my visa 189. She is having 4 years of experience as software engineer and graduated with B.Tech in Electronics and Communication engineering from India.
> 
> her experience and qualification, are they enough for ACS skill assessment?
> ...


Most case ACS deducts 4 years experience for E&C applicants who apply as software engineer 
So she should have slightly more than 4 years to get positive results 

Just FYI, She also needs competent English for which she would have to appear for an English test like PTEA or IELTS for you to claim partner points



Cheers


----------



## tkhanna82 (Mar 15, 2018)

*Want to claim partner 5 point for 190*

Hello,

I have 65 points for filing EOI with nominated occupation as Software Tester - 261314.

My spouse is a software developer, so can I get 5 points for her assesment as a Software Developer if I get assesment for her with job code as software developer.

Please suggest.


Thanks,
Tarun


----------



## Naseem Begum (Jul 27, 2018)

Is it mandatory to have skills assessed of partner for both qualification and experience as my partner doesn't have experience.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Naseem Begum said:


> Is it mandatory to have skills assessed of partner for both qualification and experience as my partner doesn't have experience.


Yes it's experience which is assessed in terms of your qualifications.

As it states partner point can be claimed if they have an occupation that is on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

himsrj said:


> Yes it's experience which is assessed in terms of your qualifications.
> 
> As it states partner point can be claimed if they have an occupation that is on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation.


Incorrect information

partner do NOT need work experience she only need positive skills assessment and competent and below 45 years to claim it.

Note : some assessment authorities do not give positive assessment without experience (for offshore applicants) (ex - ACS afaik) 
but some authorities still issue positive outcome for qualifications ever if the application doesn't t have exp (ex- EA)


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Naseem Begum said:


> Is it mandatory to have skills assessed of partner for both qualification and experience as my partner doesn't have experience.


what is her occupation code


----------



## Naseem Begum (Jul 27, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> Incorrect information
> 
> partner do NOT need work experience she only need positive skills assessment and competent and below 45 years to claim it.
> 
> ...


How can i select the occupation or decide which occupation is suitable for partner


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Naseem Begum said:


> How can i select the occupation or decide which occupation is suitable for partner


As apparently she has no experience, it would be based on what she has studied 

Go through the list of Anzsco codes and see which code suits her education best and then take it from there

Cheers


----------



## Naseem Begum (Jul 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> As apparently she has no experience, it would be based on what she has studied
> 
> Go through the list of Anzsco codes and see which code suits her education best and then take it from there
> 
> Cheers


Can i just apply for qualification test for Vetassess will i be able to claim points after she get positive for qualification assessment and competent level


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Naseem Begum said:


> Can i just apply for qualification test for Vetassess will i be able to claim points after she get positive for qualification assessment and competent level


That’s correct
She also needs to be less then 45 years of age on the date of invite

Cheers


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it's experience which is assessed in terms of your qualifications.
> ...


Please go through below link from DOHA website. 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav.../supporting/Pages/skilled/Partner-skills.aspx

What it says is : for Partner skills.

has an occupation that is on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation.
has been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for their nominated occupation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himsrj said:


> Please go through below link from DOHA website.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav.../supporting/Pages/skilled/Partner-skills.aspx
> 
> ...


You are fighting where there is no ground

Your post gives the impression that experience is a must for getting a positive assessment 
Sadly that’s not the case
EA can give a positive assessment with zero experience also
That’s the point JASN is making correctly 

Let it rest and move on
Just be careful in future 

Cheers


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You are fighting where there is no ground
> 
> Your post gives the impression that experience is a must for getting a positive assessment
> Sadly that’s not the case
> ...


Nah I know nothing comes out of fight. We all are trying to help.
Just shared where I got my info from


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You are fighting where there is no ground
> 
> Your post gives the impression that experience is a must for getting a positive assessment
> Sadly that’s not the case
> ...



yes NB, well said,
I didn't argue with him about occupation list as I dont want to convince him one can claim partner points when partner and mail applicant are on efferent lists.
but I have seen some members had claim partner points in the same scenario and even I have tested in the EOI stage.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Naseem Begum said:


> How can i select the occupation or decide which occupation is suitable for partner


Similar process to what you have done.... review the various occupations and see which one is the closest match to her education+experience and that she'd be successful getting a positive skills assessment (skills assessment criteria will depend on her occupation and what the skills assessor requires).


----------



## Das87 (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi,

I am applying for 189 Australia and want to claim partner points.
My occupation code that has been successfully assessed in 261313.
For my wife if i get her skilled assessed under 261399, will that be valid to claim points.

Thanks


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

Das87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am applying for 189 Australia and want to claim partner points.
> My occupation code that has been successfully assessed in 261313.
> ...


Yes.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Das87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am applying for 189 Australia and want to claim partner points.
> My occupation code that has been successfully assessed in 261313.
> ...


Most likely* you can not*. Better to assess with an occupation that is eligible for 189.
Though 261399 is in the MLTSSL, it is not governed by the same legislative rules.

<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Check this..
https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00299


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

luvjd said:


> Most likely* you can not*. Better to assess with an occupation that is eligible for 189.
> Though 261399 is in the MLTSSL, it is not governed by the same legislative rules.
> 
> <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


Thanks for highlighting this.. actually I think he can just complete the EOI and the system will automatically decide whether he can add or not... as I've heard.


----------



## Das87 (Aug 16, 2018)

Thanks for the info.

I went through the link and if I understood correctly, 261312 should be eligible to claim points.
could you please confirm.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

luvjd said:


> Most likely* you can not*. Better to assess with an occupation that is eligible for 189.
> Though 261399 is in the MLTSSL, it is not governed by the same legislative rules.
> 
> <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


Bro,
Could you please explain why one can't claim partner points for 189 when both applicant and partner are on MLTSSL.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

LimpBizkit said:


> Thanks for highlighting this.. actually I think he can just complete the EOI and the system will automatically decide whether he can add or not... as I've heard.


Most probably you are correct


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> Bro,
> Could you please explain why one can't claim partner points for 189 when both applicant and partner are on MLTSSL.


Though it is not mentioned explicitly, MLTSSL for 186 and 189 are different it seems and are governed by different laws/rules. So you need to select an occupation that is eligible for 189 to claim partner points. Think of it this way, can you apply for 189 for the occupation that is only eligible for 186?


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Das87 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I went through the link and if I understood correctly, 261312 should be eligible to claim points.
> could you please confirm.


Yes, you will have no problem with 261312.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

luvjd said:


> Though it is not mentioned explicitly, MLTSSL for 186 and 189 are different it seems and are governed by different laws/rules. So you need to select an occupation that is eligible for 189 to claim partner points. Think of it this way, can you apply for 189 for the occupation that is only eligible for 186?


Oh,My bad,
just checked the latest combined occupation list ,https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl

and clearly it says,
Software and Applications Programmers nec	261399	MLTSSL	186, 407, TSS (M)	ACS 

ONE CAN NOT APPLY ANY OF SKILLS VISA 489,190 OR 189) OR CLAIM PARTNER POINTS.


----------

